# Frage wegen eines untergejubelten ABO´s



## MT5647 (1 März 2008)

Grüße,

ich habe ein riesiges Problem, und zwar habe ich einen Probezugang auf einer Internetseite für 7,99 gekauft. Jetzt habe ich eine Abbuchung auf meinem Konto von einer Firma die wohl die Finanzen der Internetseite regelt.

Ich habe die Lastschrift stornieren lassen und jetzt meldet sich das Inkasso Büro.

Ich habe auf dieser Internetseite hier schon viele Informationen gefunden, ich habe der Firma die die Finanzen regelt eine E-Mail geschickt das ich Widerspruch gegen diese Rechnung einlege und ich kein ABO abgeschlossen habe.

Jetzt ist die frage wie ich mich weiterverhalten soll.


Hier die E-Mail die auf meinen Einspruch gegen die Rechnung kam:

---------------------------------------------------


> Sehr geehrter Herr ******,
> 
> die Sachlage wurde Ihnen bereits erklärt.
> 
> ...



Muss ich jetzt auch noch der eigentlichen Internetseite meinen Widerspruch gegen diese Rechnung deutlich machen?

Oder reicht es wenn ich das der Firma geschickt habe die die "Finanzen" regelt?

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir in irgendeiner Form weiterhelfen, ich habe nicht das Geld für so etwas, und mir war nicht bewusst das ich automatisch in einen automatischen ABO-Vertrag rutsche.

Mit freundlichen grüßen


----------



## MT5647 (1 März 2008)

*AW: Frage wegen eines untergejubelten ABO´s*

Nochwas vergessen, die 7.99 habe ich mit meinem Einverständniss bezahlt jedoch kam als nächstes eine summe von knapp 35 Euro die habe ich zurückgebucht.


----------



## jupp11 (1 März 2008)

*AW: Frage wegen eines untergejubelten ABO´s*

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## MT5647 (1 März 2008)

*AW: Frage wegen eines untergejubelten ABO´s*

Danke den ersten Beitrag habe ich bereits aufmerksam gelesen, im zweiten geht es um Verträge wo man nicht weiß den abgeschlossen zu haben oder das er Geld kostet.

Ich wusste aber das es Geld kostet nur nicht das es ein ABO ist. ICh dachte es wäre eine einmalige Sache.

Mir stellt sich vor allem die frage ob es reicht der Firma den Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung zu schicken die die Finanzen regelt oder der die Geld Fordert.

Gruß


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 März 2008)

*AW: Frage wegen eines untergejubelten ABO´s*

gehört das vielleicht hierher?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=39416&highlight=maxolution


----------



## MT5647 (16 März 2008)

*AW: Frage wegen eines untergejubelten ABO´s*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> gehört das vielleicht hierher?
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=39416&highlight=maxolution


Hallo leibe Gemeinde,

ich habe jetzt von einer Inkassofirma namens "atriga" ehemals "vipay" einen Mahnbescheid bekommen (beides Deutsche Firmen).

Die Rechnung selber kam von der Firma ViCash und die Seite wo ich in das Test ABO eingewilligt habe sitzt in der Niederlande.

Wenn jemand gegen mich klagen würde müsste das doch die Firma machen der die Internetseite gehört oder liege ich da falsch?

Also ich bin auf dem Standpunkt das ich nichts bezahlen werde und antworte nicht auf alle möglichen Aufforderungen erst wenn ich ein Bescheid vom Gericht bekomme sollte ich einschreiten, ist das die richtige Vorgehensweise?

Hoffe auf Rat

Gruß


----------

